# Driftwood?



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

My partner and I would like to add some driftwood to Draven's tank but we would like to make it ourselves so we can wrap moss around it, what are you views on that, should we do it or should we just buy some from our Local Aquarium, also what are your views on floating plants and floating drift wood? Is it safe for Bettas will they like it etc.?
Thank you once again


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

You can wrap moss around driftwood you find or buy. In fact, super glue works wonders for securing moss. Regular dollar store super glue is aquarium safe once dried. It is very difficult and time consuming to "make" driftwood and if not done correctly you can actually harm your fish (rotting bark, sap, etc.). Better to get store or nature-found driftwood and use it!


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

You can also find a wide selection on eBay for a good price, with pictures & measurements of each piece.

Thats what I did for my newest tank, and I was very pleased with the transaction.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When you say "make" your own driftwood...what do you mean...and what would you make it with. Or do you mean collect your wood from the native environment.

IMO/E-floating plants are usually great-depends on what species and floating wood-as long as it didn't slam on things due to a filter-I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank's guys.

Old fish lady when I mean make my own I was thinking of going down to the beach and collecting some wood.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Starchild21 said:


> Thank's guys.
> 
> Old fish lady when I mean make my own I was thinking of going down to the beach and collecting some wood.


If you get driftwood from the beach, you need to boil it for a LONG time and change the water often. You do not want ANY salt to leach out of the wood into your tank.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

how big is the tank? Petco sells the driftwood they have in their fish tanks for 4.99, they are generally small pieces about 5-8 inches.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

My tank is 40 liters but as I live in Australia I don't think petco would be easy to get to 
My local Aquarium should have some drift wood so I'll just go to him, what floating plants would people recommend?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Anything but duckweed. Once I had it it took me days to fish it all out. My betta was having trouble breathing at the surface due to a thick coating of it and it gets all over your hands!

I'd personally look for Dwarf water lettuce (has nice long feathery roots but they are brittle) and frogbit .. thicker roots but the leaves are bigger/greener and has little air pockets in it so it floats a little better.


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't mind my duckweed, but it did need to be thinned out each week with water change. All of my filtration and removal seems to have killed it off, though. Right now I'm using pennywort to float. I love it since it's like a vine. Easy to manage (all in one piece), fast growing, I can attach it to something to keep it in one corner of the tank, and it's a good size/shape for bettas to rest in.


----------

